# Technique suggestion needed on how to rip a thin strip off of wide board



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Day!

I made a 30 inch wide back panel for a cabinet I'm making (first cabinet ever). It has stiles and rails with a quarter inch panel inset. My problem is, it's about 1/4 inch too wide and I have to trim about 1/8 inch off each side. Max rip on my saw (it's a contractor saw) is 12 inches on the left 25 inches on the right. 

How would I remove this 1/8 inch of material? I can't run the fence along the part of wood that I'm removing, right? I suppose I can clamp a guide and just cut with my circular saw but there's gotta be a way to do it with my table saw, right?

Thanks

Greg


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Glue a 2 inch wide piece to each edge, then cut off 2 1/8. 


Or. 


Put an auxiliary fence on your fence that you can run your blade into, leave 1/8th inch of blade exposed and cut away. ( better chance of screwing up here in my opinion).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have done it this way*

Make a wood fence to cover or apply on your "good one". Then make a back portion 1/8" thick behind the blade. This is the amount that will be removed in the "jointing" process. You can only make it as thick as the width of the blade kerf.
It works fine but you must keep a good registration on the fence all along the operation.


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Excellent suggestions. Thanks so much. Oh, I have a jointer too. Is that also a reasonable way to "nibble" this panel down?


----------



## gthec (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha! Jointed the edges. Worked great and fits perfectly. Wouldn't have done this if it weren't for Woodnthings suggestion and I can see how Ryan50's idea will be useful in other situations. Thanks again. Greg


----------

